# Can liver chestnut genes be passed on?



## NY Nickers (Feb 24, 2011)

Do liver chestnut horses pass on their genes to their progeny?

NOTE: Attaching a photo of a mare I may buy. Liver chestnut.

Thanks!
~Meghan


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't believe so. She would pass on the red gene though it would depend on what the stud's genetics were like as to whether the foal would be chestnut or not. However, I don't know that there is a gene that determines the shade of chestnut. So I would say that no, likely the liver part of her chestnut would not be passed on.

She's a cute girl. Nice broad forehead, I like that.


----------



## NY Nickers (Feb 24, 2011)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunately it is not known what causes the various shades within a colour, so as already said the red gene would be passed on but it could produce any shade of chestnut.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A chestnut will always pass on a red gene. Always.

As to passing on the shade of color?  Comes down to there are no guarantees in breeding. Breeding is a crap shoot. You never know what shaping variation of color you are going to get.


----------

